
Ask HN: Recommended conferences for a senior SRE? - yazr
I have &quot;a friend&quot; at work - a Site Reliability Enginner<p>What would be a good conference for him to visit ? He initially wanted to go to SC17 but i don&#x27;t think he will enjoy himself there.<p>Any recommendation ?!<p>We do mostly HFT, advanced VPNs, back end clusters
======
akoria
Well, "i don't think he will enjoy himself there"... what's the goal? Is it to
learn something or to have fun? ;) ;)

I would recommend stepping a little outside his/her comfort zone and learn
something completely different or adjacent to the current skill-set. For
example, if the primary end-user of his efforts is a VPC on HyperV, adjacent:
go to a Microsoft virtualization conference; completely different: go to
vmWorld.

Also consider locale and time of year. Vegas can be brutal in the summers, but
the fall and spring are Goldilocks.

------
atsaloli
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa17](https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa17)

[https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon18americas](https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon18americas)

~~~
yazr
Thanks. Looks interesting!

~~~
atsaloli
You are welcome! Hope to see you there! I'll be teaching "Setting up CI/CD
pipelines" at LISA. [https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa17/training-
program/se...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa17/training-
program/session/setting-cicd-pipelines)

